# CBC News looking for gold panner in Ontario (Madoc)



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Anita Li; I'm a researcher with CBC News in Toronto.

We are currently working on a story about gold panning in Ontario, Canada, specifically in the Madoc area.

If you are a gold panner/prospector based in Ontario, I would love to chat with you. 

Please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Anita Li


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

cbcnews said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Anita Li; I'm a researcher with CBC News in Toronto.
> 
> ...



Anita wrong time of the year to be hunting prospectors online, now that the weather has broke most will be going back to their claims or looking for new ground to stake.

You could possibly research your story right here on the forum, plenty of people here who have wandered the woods or followed the stream and rivers searching for gold and other precious metals.

Besides most prospectors are rather closed mouth about what their doing, some think they have methods of working the dirt that are better than what the other guy is doing, he may want the location of his claim kept secret to avoid week end prospectors encroaching onto his claim.

Staking a claim is no guarantee that others will oblige you by adhering to the letter of the law. There are those of have no regard for the law when gold is involved as found in nature.

A snipper wearing a wet suit can cover a lot of ground vacuuming your claim free of gold over a weekend. Snippers wear wet suit with an air supply from the surface or use a snorkel then towing a floating dredge vacuum the values from cracks and crevices on the rivers bottom. Since the cost of security for the small time miner is prohibitive a closed mouth and his dog are a mans best friend. A well seasoned prospector will bring his dog the mining camp to warn him of bears, when a man is busy panning he forgets most everything else. 

Gold fever is difficult to understand for those who have never experienced the disease.

In my youth I scoured miles of river bank along the mighty Fraser River in B.C during low water in the fall of the year collecting the moss from rocks that were covered during high water. The moss on the rocks acts as a natural collector of fine gold carried downstream with high water during the spring run off. You burn the moss then pan out the gold from the black sand.

Rain or shine a boot full of water will not deter a man from collecting his moss or bring out the pan.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## shyknee (May 13, 2010)

I'm looking forward to your report .Please let us know when it airs.here on this post
I did not know Ontario had any gold producing rivers to pan in and what are the laws involved.
I know the ministry is very picky about disturbing possible minnow breading grounds some minnows are almost extincted .

heck now I need to know more I almost wish you never brought that up.(here I go another hobby) :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

I don't think that Anita is watching the thread she started, expects to be spoon fed at her email address.


----------



## shyknee (May 13, 2010)

gustavus
I think she was fishing and not just for minnows but some really big fish :mrgreen: I got hooked for a moment :!: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

shyknee said:


> gustavus
> I think she was fishing and not just for minnows but some really big fish :mrgreen: I got hooked for a moment :!: :lol:



If I were 30 years younger i could stand the pain of being hooked, The CBC reporter is for real and she writes some interesting articles of interest.

Here she is on Twitter, check out the jpg.

http://twitter.com/neeeda


----------



## Irons (May 13, 2010)

My parents came from Quebec. I can fake a Canadian accent, Eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## shyknee (May 13, 2010)

humm..Nice.. :!:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 14, 2010)

Down boy's down!! :twisted: 

You bunch of dirty old men you should be ashamed of yourselves. 8)


----------



## blueduck (May 18, 2010)

We are not all back out to our claims and hot spots yet..... at least here in North Central Idaho.... today's rains are making me grumble a bit more as the high water continues to cover what i found with a mere 2 meters of COLD liquid H2O...... hey it worked out to about $20.00 per gallon of concentrated material just before high water struck, so here i sit waiting for the recession of the water to get here probably another 6 weeks or so...... 

I have had an increase in interest locally for products i sell for prospecting, but not internationally this year with the price of gold jumping up like it has and holding......

There area couple of folks I know who are prospectors up that way but i have not heard from them in a long time.... they probably hit something one way or the other.... and aint talking about it. you might try the GPAA [Gold Prospectors of America Association] as they have chapters all around the world, and are usually more than happy to get some positive press!!

William
Idaho


----------



## Trustworthysole3 (May 25, 2010)

Hello 
I am going to be in the Madoc area in early july for a month would you like some help then
Rich


----------

